# Bikekoffer



## kris. (16. Januar 2016)

Mahlzeit!

Ein Vereinskollege überlegt an Ostern auf Mallorca kein Leihbike zu nehmen sondern das eigene mitzunehmen.
Hat hier jemand einen Bikekoffer und wäre bereit diesen zu verleihen?

Grüßle,
kris.


----------



## TB_KS (16. Januar 2016)

Hätte einen Canyon-Karton, wenn das reicht (PB). Meldet euch bei Bedarf.
Grüße,
Till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

